# downshear rabbet bit



## jimi335 (Sep 23, 2010)

Any one know a direct source for 1/4" shaft downshear rabbet bits 1" cir. that will take small increment bearings (1/16 to 3/8" cut) 1/4I.D. for routing guitar, mandolin etc. binding ledges. StewMac and LMII's prices are about double what sources for upshear bits are which are all I can find. The purpose is to minimize chipout & fuzz on the top of the ledge cut.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day David

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I can't say much about Grizzley tools, Have never had them, I know that They do a lot of guitar parts, and veneer's. I would at least try them as They sell both guitars and router bits. Would be a better guess, I would think! I want to wish You a great forum experience here, and We have guitarist here if I don't get You a strike. Welcome;


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Id love to hear what you find out. Also about grizzly bits, i came across them in my search for panel raising bits , great pricing but was looking for a higher quality bit. For smaller bits and prior needs I was always served well by these cheaper home improvement store bits but I haven't heard any talk about them yet here, be it that they are not used or no one is willing to admit it or I just have jot ce across it in my limited time here on the forum. Either way ill be checking back to see what you come up with. Welcome.


----------



## jimi335 (Sep 23, 2010)

*downshear rabbit bits*

Well I finally decided to give a call to Whiteside Machine and found out that they make the downshear rabbiting bits for both StewMac and Luthiers Merchantile Int. They are made as special orders and not available as stock items. It would only cost about $250 to have one made as a special order so I guess to get this type of bit one must pay the high price at StewMac or LMII:fie:


----------

